# Wanted Jeep-Tab Male



## Foxman (Jan 31, 2011)

If anyone knows an honest dogman with Tab-Jeep dogs that will not cost me an arm and leg for a young male or male pup. I've been looking for close to a year for a Nigerino dog. I have about given up on finding any Nigerino dogs that I like. So have trashed that idea and am after a Jeep-Tab male now. Thanks Randy Fox


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Foxman, I'm editing your post to remove your personal information, for your safety. We don't recommend posting of personal contact information as it opens the door for hackers, spam, and unwarranted contact. 

Also, while we only have a select few Authorized Breeders allowed to post breedings/litters on this forum in the Authorized Breeders section, this is a family forum for the education of training, and raising these dogs, and for the occasional off-topic discussion of non-dog related discussions. You won't find much assistance in locating the dogs you're looking for and have been posting about since May of this year, as the majority of the members here are simply pet owners and not breeders. You may fair better by getting a subscription to, or viewing the ads in the ADBA Gazette or another magazine that allows breeders to advertise. Best of luck in your search, and I hope you find what you're looking for. Perhaps you can join in some of the discussions regarding bloodlines and help to educate us on why you're looking for the specific lines you're searching so desperately for?


----------



## Foxman (Jan 31, 2011)

*I will share this with you.*

I have had dogs for 51 years. I am 71 years old and have a web with my number and email on it. I helped make pitbulls what they are today. No one has ever hacked me. I know the web world very well and do not need protecting. I wrote this same thing on three other popular webs and they all joined in and are trying to help me. I am offended with your statement. You will not have worry about me being on here again. You will have to find you somone else to insult.



ThaLadyPit said:


> Foxman, I'm editing your post to remove your personal information, for your safety. We don't recommend posting of personal contact information as it opens the door for hackers, spam, and unwarranted contact.
> 
> Also, while we only have a select few Authorized Breeders allowed to post breedings/litters on this forum in the Authorized Breeders section, this is a family forum for the education of training, and raising these dogs, and for the occasional off-topic discussion of non-dog related discussions. You won't find much assistance in locating the dogs you're looking for and have been posting about since May of this year, as the majority of the members here are simply pet owners and not breeders. You may fair better by getting a subscription to, or viewing the ads in the ADBA Gazette or another magazine that allows breeders to advertise. Best of luck in your search, and I hope you find what you're looking for. Perhaps you can join in some of the discussions regarding bloodlines and help to educate us on why you're looking for the specific lines you're searching so desperately for?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Foxman said:


> I have had dogs for 51 years. I am 71 years old and have a web with my number and email on it. I helped make pitbulls what they are today. No one has ever hacked me. I know the web world very well and do not need protecting. I wrote this same thing on three other popular webs and they all joined in and are trying to help me. I am offended with your statement. You will not have worry about me being on here again. You will have to find you somone else to insult.


I call bullshyte.,. You've had dags for over 50 years and you don't know 1 person with a Tab dog?

The global weather systems and freakin George Bush can be hacked but you cant?

Don't get all drama filled because you were corrected, enjoy your 3 other sites, and did you really feel the need to snap back and actually mention that you wouldn't be coming back here? That doesn't sound like a elder decision.... just sayin...

Good luck in your search


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> I call bullshyte.,. You've had dags for over 50 years and you don't know 1 person with a Tab dog?
> 
> The global weather systems and freakin George Bush can be hacked but you cant?
> 
> ...


Even though Randy got offended unnecessarily, what he said was not bs. He had some hardships (from what I understand), that caused him to get out of touch. But he is one of the original and legit.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Foxman said:


> I have had dogs for 51 years. I am 71 years old and have a web with my number and email on it. I helped make pitbulls what they are today. No one has ever hacked me. I know the web world very well and do not need protecting. I wrote this same thing on three other popular webs and they all joined in and are trying to help me. I am offended with your statement. You will not have worry about me being on here again. You will have to find you somone else to insult.


For starters, Mr. Fox, I apologize that you feel offended by my statement. I was being polite, but since neither one of us know the other, I'll put it like this, we (the staff and administrators of this forum) don't allow personal information to be posted in the open forum. This is why every member has an inbox for private messaging. If someone can put you in touch, they can send you a message, and you can relay your personal information through your messages.

Personally, and no disrespect intended, but whether you've had dogs for 50 years or just a few months, rules are rules and they will be abided by. If that is a problem, you can either contact the boss man, the other administrator of this forum Redog or you can high tail it out of here. This is our yard, and you play by our rules, or leave the yard, like you already said you would.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

an ol timer reaches out -gets burnt - its no wonder the folks who been round longest are known by name and face, but not by handle on a forum. It is also no wonder that they see no reason to pass on knowledge to the next generation, who it seems do not have passion that some do, about the dogs and the legacy laid by many of them and their masters.
I understand privacy, and rules, and also love to watch folks show their "arse" -
Real people speak with respect to eachother - or know what to expect if not - and that is how i see things - everyone gets respect until they prove they are not worthy.


some people take brakes from dogs for one reason or another, and some of those brakes are for a longer period of time than many folks have been involved with the dogs, period..just something else to concider.

No disrespect intended.


----------

